# Shea Butter Vs. Petroleum Jelly



## pinksugar (Aug 11, 2007)

I found this article about why shea butter is better than petroleum jelly based lip balms - I didn't know that if you use chapsticks with jelly bases, they can actually end up making your lips more chapped!

anyway, not sure if it's true or not but it's an interesting article






Shea Butter Lip Balm


----------



## beautynista (Aug 11, 2007)

.....and both together would be awesome! The Shea Butter would penetrate and the petroleum jelly would sit on top and ensure the moisture doesn't escape = smooth, soft lips!


----------



## magosienne (Aug 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif .....and both together would be awesome! The Shea Butter would penetrate and the petroleum jelly would sit on top and ensure the moisture doesn't escape = smooth, soft lips!



lol !!!! why not, but i just prefer shea butter alone, i don't like much petroleum jelly. i noticed the nuxe rÃªve de miel lipbalm stays on your lips like no other lipbalm i've tried, i kept the box just so i can make my own version, and it doesn't contain petroleum jelly



.


----------



## beautynista (Aug 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol !!!! why not, but i just prefer shea butter alone, i don't like much petroleum jelly. i noticed the nuxe rÃªve de miel lipbalm stays on your lips like no other lipbalm i've tried, i kept the box just so i can make my own version, and it doesn't contain petroleum jelly



. Must you create another lemming for me?!



and I'm a sucker for lipbalms!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Aug 11, 2007)

I like cocoa butter lip balms... particularly the Badger Cocoa Butter Balm. I am not really a fan of petroleum jelly on my lips. I don't feel like it does anything.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 12, 2007)

I never even really thought about it.. and now I'm all like, crap, no wonder my lips are so dry! I've been jellying them, not moisturising them all these years! ahhh!


----------



## Nox (Aug 14, 2007)

I use unrefined pure shea butter in as my catch-all moisturizer... lips, face, hair, body.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 14, 2007)

Interesting info. I prefer lip balms with some type of natural oil than ones with petroleum jelly too.


----------



## SalJ (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah I'm not a huge fan of petroleum jelly lip balms, they feel horrible. I've made lip balm with shea butter but I personally just prefer the feel of cocoa butter in lip balms, although shea is very nice and so is mango butter.

Actually my last batch had hemp butter and the one before that had coffee butter in as well.


----------



## Jessica11212 (Aug 15, 2007)

Interesting, no more petroleum jelly for me.


----------



## pspjen (Aug 16, 2007)

I try to steer clear of products with petroleum jelly or mineral oil. I use a shea/jojoba base with my lip balms.


----------



## Barbette (Aug 16, 2007)

Shea Butter at all times!

I don't think petroleum jelly is healthy to put on your skin (and thus be absorbed by your body!) or on your lips, and therefor ingest some of it.

You really don't want to put that in or near your body...


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 16, 2007)

I cannot begin to say how much I have an issue with petroleum jelly/vaseline based products.. mineral oils = bad. Do you really want to be putting refined petrol on your body?

Shea Butter on the other hand is absolutely FANTASTIC.


----------



## rice (Aug 17, 2007)

i only use petroleum based products on my lips and body, but nowhere near the skin on my face because it breaks me out.


----------



## speedy (Aug 22, 2007)

When I switched from using lip balms with petroleum jelly in them to natural ones I noticed a huge difference in my lips. For the first few weeks they flaked, but now they are so much smoother and more moisturised.


----------



## winky (Aug 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I found this article about why shea butter is better than petroleum jelly based lip balms - I didn't know that if you use chapsticks with jelly bases, they can actually end up making your lips more chapped!
anyway, not sure if it's true or not but it's an interesting article





Shea Butter Lip Balm

Another problem with petroleum jelly based balms is the other drying ingredients like camphor that are in them.
Another problem with petroleum jelly based balms is the other drying ingredients like camphor that are in them.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 23, 2007)

who's going out to buy a new shea butter lip balm? I dont think I own any, LOL


----------



## Medusawall (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah, I'm definately doing to go buy some shea butter lip balm too! All this time I've been using chapstick like crazy under my lipstick, and wondering why my lips still get dry and flaky. Another ingredient I already steer clear of is lanolin, which I heard is acneogenic and I think is what makes my lipline break out when I use burt's bees lip balm. (which i miss because I used to like the tingle, even though the moisture didn't really last that long)


----------



## lulo_aiesec (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, I never paid attention to difference between petroleum gelly and shea butter.

Interesting...


----------



## lrk0010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I use unrefined shea butter.


----------



## jkeehr (Sep 29, 2007)

I think with all these posts, I may have to run out and buy shea butter lip products too!! I find that I am constantly reapplying petroleum jelly. It is worth a try!!

Thanks,

jkeehr


----------

